# Bonaventura, la moglie di Han Li, Han Li, e Fassone.



## admin (14 Maggio 2017)

Foto davvero curiosa e divertente, osservando gli sguardi di tutti i protagonisti, scattata ieri sera a Bergamo. Bonaventura, in tribuna, si gira e dà un'occhiata alla moglie di Han Li, che ricambia. Lo stesso Han Li osserva Bonaventura con un'espressione da Oscar. Il tutto, sotto lo sguardo preoccupato di Fassone.

Ecco la foto


----------



## sballotello (14 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Foto davvero curiosa e divertente, osservando gli sguardi di tutti i protagonisti, scattata ieri sera a Bergamo. Bonaventura, in tribuna, si gira e dà un'occhiata alla moglie di Han Li, che ricambia. Lo stesso Han Li osserva Bonaventura con un'espressione da Oscar. Il tutto, sotto lo sguardo preoccupato di Fassone.
> 
> Ecco la foto



Ora se la ciula


----------



## Petrecte (14 Maggio 2017)

Ok salutiamolo .... cessione praticamente certa ......


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2017)

Sarebbe da incorniciare questa foto hahahaha


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2017)

ma che doppio mento ha fassone  mentre bonaventura sempre più allegri


----------



## Fabiocalatino85 (14 Maggio 2017)

Jek stai calmo 6 1 dei pochi giocatori buoni se ci provi con la moglie di li ti liquidato ha ha hs


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Foto davvero curiosa e divertente, osservando gli sguardi di tutti i protagonisti, scattata ieri sera a Bergamo. Bonaventura, in tribuna, si gira e dà un'occhiata alla moglie di Han Li, che ricambia. Lo stesso Han Li osserva Bonaventura con un'espressione da Oscar. Il tutto, sotto lo sguardo preoccupato di Fassone.
> 
> Ecco la foto



Ahahahah! Foto epica!


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Foto davvero curiosa e divertente, osservando gli sguardi di tutti i protagonisti, scattata ieri sera a Bergamo. Bonaventura, in tribuna, si gira e dà un'occhiata alla moglie di Han Li, che ricambia. Lo stesso Han Li osserva Bonaventura con un'espressione da Oscar. Il tutto, sotto lo sguardo preoccupato di Fassone.
> 
> Ecco la foto



Situazione già vissuta con il presidente Borlotti, meglio evitare.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2017)

in questa foto non si nota molto ma la moglie di Han è veramente gnocca....


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in questa foto non si nota molto ma la moglie di Han è veramente gnocca....



Come si chiama?


----------



## nimloth (14 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in questa foto non si nota molto ma la moglie di Han è veramente gnocca....



possiamo aprire un topic su di lei


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Foto davvero curiosa e divertente, osservando gli sguardi di tutti i protagonisti, scattata ieri sera a Bergamo. Bonaventura, in tribuna, si gira e dà un'occhiata alla moglie di Han Li, che ricambia. Lo stesso Han Li osserva Bonaventura con un'espressione da Oscar. Il tutto, sotto lo sguardo preoccupato di Fassone.
> 
> Ecco la foto



ahahahaha ma a sto punto bisogna sapere anche chi è il quinto uomo che sembra non accorgersi di nulla
nel posto vuoto invece ci vorrebbe Allegri presunto padre di Bonaventura ahah


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2017)

nimloth ha scritto:


> possiamo aprire un topic su di lei



 ci vuole rispetto per la vice-presidentessa......


----------



## nimloth (14 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci vuole rispetto per la vice-presidentessa......



giusto, lo stesso rispetto che avevamo per la viglia del precedente presidente


----------



## joker07 (14 Maggio 2017)

Non vedo la foto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Maggio 2017)

Ahahahah e fu così che bonaventura venne ceduto ahah


----------



## Crox93 (14 Maggio 2017)

Fassone ha la faccia del tipo: "Oh signù e ora cosa faccio? Dovrei forse scappare?"


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2017)

Veramente caruccia la ragazza.
Comunque sì, foto stupenda ahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Foto davvero curiosa e divertente, osservando gli sguardi di tutti i protagonisti, scattata ieri sera a Bergamo. Bonaventura, in tribuna, si gira e dà un'occhiata alla moglie di Han Li, che ricambia. Lo stesso Han Li osserva Bonaventura con un'espressione da Oscar. Il tutto, sotto lo sguardo preoccupato di Fassone.
> 
> Ecco la foto



ahaah bellissima


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Maggio 2017)

Caro Jack, ci sono almeno settecento milioni di donne cinesi..


----------



## ignaxio (14 Maggio 2017)

#EffettoPato


----------



## Milo (14 Maggio 2017)

Ma allora è vivo Jack!!!!

Non lo vedo e sento sue notizie da mesi...


----------



## Love (15 Maggio 2017)

na botta gliela darei...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Foto davvero curiosa e divertente, osservando gli sguardi di tutti i protagonisti, scattata ieri sera a Bergamo. Bonaventura, in tribuna, si gira e dà un'occhiata alla moglie di Han Li, che ricambia. Lo stesso Han Li osserva Bonaventura con un'espressione da Oscar. Il tutto, sotto lo sguardo preoccupato di Fassone.
> 
> Ecco la foto



Mah...secondo me uno dei due (Jack o Han) ha mollato una scoreggia e le espressioni degli altri dicono tutto...


----------



## 666psycho (15 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...secondo me uno dei due (Jack o Han) ha mollato una scoreggia e le espressioni degli altri dicono tutto...



é Jack che l'ha molata.. si gira con il sorriso, fiero di lui. Han da piuttosto l impressione di volerlo sfidare, secondo me stava preparando una bomba atomica...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2017)

Io più la guardo e più rido come un demente ...


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2017)

Foto da sganasciarsi.

Han li avrà preso 10 kg da quando è a milano, la moglie è bona, Jack usa le skills di abbordaggio ereditate da suo padre Max Allegri, e infine lo sguardo di Fassone tra disgusto e preoccupazione è spettacolo puro.

Tra l'altro, non pensavo fosse possibile, ma abbiamo un AD più brutto del precedente 
Ma sa fare il suo lavoro, questo è cio che conta!


----------

